# Using Lass A.R.T script to trigger other vsti



## Peter M. (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey guys, this is probably my first post here, but I've been silently lurking around for a while. Anyway, I find Lass' a.r.t script quite useful for creating nice and clear rhythmic patterns and I thought "it would be great if I could use this to trigger other samples, like guitar, brass etc..." Anyone have an idea if it can be done?


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 3, 2012)

You need to go to Kontakt Preferences, and have " Script Generated Notes " selected in the "MIDI to the Outside World" menu.
I also have an Arpeggiator on my hardware Solaris synth that sends MIDI notes out. A.R.T. is basically a 32 step sequencer from the behavior I see.
Andrew just gets his apps to emulate strings really well, and act like old hardware step sequencers too...


----------



## geronimo (Jan 4, 2012)

Peter M. @ Tue 03 Jan said:


> Anyone have an idea if it can be done?


May be considered in the http://audiobro.com/lass-2-0/ (next update) of LASS ?


----------



## mk282 (Jan 4, 2012)

chimuelo @ 3.1.2012 said:


> You need to go to Kontakt Preferences, and have " Script Generated Notes " selected in the "MIDI to the Outside World" menu.
> I also have an Arpeggiator on my hardware Solaris synth that sends MIDI notes out. A.R.T. is basically a 32 step sequencer from the behavior I see.
> Andrew just gets his apps to emulate strings really well, and act like old hardware step sequencers too...



This is the correct answer.


----------



## chimuelo (Jan 4, 2012)

Please...........................Stay seated.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 4, 2012)

:mrgreen:


----------



## Peter M. (Jan 9, 2012)

Yes, but how can I route the midi signal from kontakt to another midi channel? I'm using Sonar x1, and I can't for the life of me find how to do it. Midi channels on sonar have I/O dropdowns but I can't figure out how to get kontakt midi out.


----------



## geronimo (Jan 9, 2012)

Sould be a MIDI thru fonction to KONTAKT, as our hardware synthesizers.


----------

